
US trial of Japanese flu drug for coronavirus gets green light - HarryHirsch
https://nypost.com/2020/04/07/fda-approves-first-us-trial-of-flu-drug-for-coronavirus/
======
HarryHirsch
It would be good news if this compound worked in the clinic - unlike the
multistep horror from Gilead synthesis of the Japanese compound is easily
scaled up.

~~~
foobarbazetc
There are already RCT studies that show it doesn’t really work.

